# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  حسن الخاتمة يوجد فيديو عبرة

## ود البقعة

*http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=2el9jMrc3Lw

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا
*

----------


## وجدى احمد شرفى

*امين امين يارب العالمين  بارك الله فيك ياود البقعة
                        	*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*قصة مؤثرة فعلا 
ربنا يحسن خاتمتنا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*جزاك الله عنا كل الخير ود البقعة
ربنا يحسن خاتمتنا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكورين ياشباب على المرور 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*اللهم أحسن خواتيمنا واجعلنا من أصحاب اليمين
بارك الله فيك أخونا ود البقعه
*

----------


## بكري عثمان

*اللهم انا نسالك حسن الخاتمة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
ربنا يحسن خاتمتنا
*

----------

